# The Eagle has landed



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi almal ons is in NZ amper gehuisves het vir die afgelope 2 maande vir die container gewag maar dit is Donderdag hier.
Dit is "n mooi land die en kinders kan hier grootword sonder vrees ek het gedog ons is redelik vry tot ek hier gekom het jy kan beweeg en die lewe geniet.
Hoort volgende week my Geweer lisensie te he hier word jy gelesensieer en nie die geweer nie jy kan 30 besit en niemand gaan huil nie solank dit nie pistole en automatiese gewere is nie, En my boog ook.
Sal weer van my laat hoor groete daar aan almal sal later bietjie sit en 5 maande se threads lees.
Groete 
Hendrik


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Congratulation Hendrik, I hope you will find the luck of you life in you new country. One big :beer: on you !!
If you want to read the treads from the last month, you need a long time:wink:

Groete

Frank


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Nz*

Hendrik,
Goed om van jou te hoor!!Sterkte of eerder vir ons hier in SA
Philip


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hendrik,

Ons is saam met jou en jou gesin bly en wens jou alle sterkte toe in NZ, mag die geluk en voorspoed julle oorval en mooi kyk, ons is dalk een van die dae reg langs jou!

Engee & Luzandrie


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Hendrik,
> 
> Ons is saam met jou en jou gesin bly en wens jou alle sterkte toe in NZ, mag die geluk en voorspoed julle oorval en mooi kyk, ons is dalk een van die dae reg langs jou!
> 
> Engee & Luzandrie


Good spoken Engee:thumbs_up


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Mooi om van jou te hoor! Welkom in Kwa Zealand, en ek hoop dat jy so gellukig soos ons gaan wees. Dit is 'n baie rustige plek, ne?


----------

